# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Naguib Mahfouz

## flurans ilia

*NAGIP MAHFUZ* 

_Naguib Mahfouz i lindur në Kairo-Egjipt 1911. Fillon të shkruaj qysh në moshën 17-vjeçare. Novelën e parë e publikon në vitin 1939. Dhjetë novela të tjera u publikuan në preiudhën përpara Revolucionit Egjyptian të Qershorit 1952, kohë pas të cilës u ndal së publikuari. Sidoqoftë, i vetmi publikim pasues ka qenë ai i vitit 1957 me Triologjinë e Kairos ku përfshihen "Midis Pallatit", "Pallati i Dëshirave", "Shtëpi sheqeri", që e bënë menjiherë të njohur në krejt botën arabe si një përshkrues tipik i detajeve në rrethet urbane. "Fëmijët e Gebelait" (1959), e rikthen edhe më fortë në krijimtari me një këndvështrim të ri stilistik, ku nën alegorinë dhe simbolizmin spikat kriticizmi ndaj shtresave shoqerore. Nën këtë këndvështrim ekzistencialist janë shkruar novelat "Hajduti dhe Qentë" (1961), "Vjeshta e Frikshme" (1962), "Anija mbi Nil" (1966), "Miramar" (1967), si edhe përmbledhjet me tregimet e tij të mrekullueshme. Që nga viti 1972, Nagip Mahfuz emërohet në disa dikastere, dhe punon në funksione qeveritare Egjyptiane gjer në periudhën e pensionit. Krah këtyre pozitave në jetën publike mbart edhe tridhjet novela, qindra tregime dhe artikuj të ndryshëm. Gjysma e novelave të tij janë shndëruar në skenarë filmash mjaft popullor në botën dhe gjuhën arabe, aq sa mund të themi se çdo botim i Mahfuz është i konsideruar si një eveniment kulturor në botën arabe. Në vitin 1988 fiton çmimin Nobel në letërsi, duke u bërë kështu i pari shkrimtar arab fitues. Plagoset me thikë në vitin 1994 nga ekstremistët si revansh kundrejt veprës së tij. Nagip Mahfuz 95-vjeç jeton në Aguza të Nilit (Kairo) me gruan dhe dy vajzat._


*Dhoma Nr.12* 


*- Tregim -* 

Menaxheri i hotelit kujton, si një foto që asnjëherë nuk harroet, se si një dizaj, një grua erdhi dhe rezervoi një dhomë, veç për 24-orë. Ora ishte ekzaktësisht 10:00 paradite. Pamja kaq zalizëse e pranisë së seksit opozitar që i afrohej, krejtësisht e pashoqeruar, e bënë menaxherin t'ia mballosë sytë ngulmtazi, i intriguar. Njëtrajësisht, ajo dukej një grua e shkëlqyer mbresëlënëse, me shtatin e shtalbtë, finesën e tipareve, dhe mprehtësinë e shikimit. Ajo u ndal te sporteli, duke qëndruar trupdrejt nën mantelin e kuq, dhe kapelën e bardhë. Nuk kishte asnjë dokument identifikimi, nuk punonte gjëkundi, dhe as që ishte e martuar. Për më tepër, dukej si e ndarë nga burri, apo e ve. Quhej Bahiga al-Dahabi, dhe vinte nga Mansura e Deltës. 
Menaxheri regjistroi krejt informacionin e nevojshëm dhe e përqasi drejt punonjësit të sportelit. Sportelisti në krye të saj, duke mbajtur valixhen, më e rrënda që kishte mbajtur ndonjëherë gjatë gjith karierës së tij, e orientoi gruan drejt dhomës Nr.12, në hotelin e tyre të vogël. Pastaj u kthye pas një gjysëm ore, i habitur në fytyrë. Kur menaxheri e pyeti se çfarë ndodhi, ai regoi hazer-xhevap : 
"Ajo është një femër shumë e çuditshme." 
"Shpjegohu, çfarë nënkupton me këtë?" u sëkëlldis menaxheri. 
Sportelisti filloi të rrëfente se si ajo i kishte kërkuar të zbulonte shtratin nga mbulesa, batanijet dhe çarçafët, duke i hedhur në cep të dhomës. Përsa i përket krevatit, i kishte kërkuar ta lëviznin së bashku jashtë dhomës, me justifikimin se kishte fiksim se mos nga hapsira e krijuar posht vendit të fjetjes, fshihej një njeri. Ai i tha se frika e saj ishte e ekzagjeruar sepse asnjëherë nuk kishin ndodhur incidente të tilla që nga koha kur hoteli ishte bërë bismilah. Por ajo këmbëngulte, kështu që i'u bind vullnetit të saj. 
"Duhet të kishe ardhur urgjentisht tek unë, zullap," tha menaxheri. 
Sportelisti kërkoi të falur, duke thënë se megjithse kërkesa e saj ishte bizare, ai nuk kishte përderdhur asnjë nga detyrat që hoteli kishte si detyrim të përmbushë. Më tej e përmbylli historinë me fjalët se si ajo e kishte urdhëruar të hapte të gjitha kanatat e dollapit duke i lënë njiashtu. Zëri i saj tregonte se kishte frikë nga dikush që mund të fshihej ose nën krevat, ose në dollap. Kështu që i plotësoi të gjitha urdhrat e saj, i buzëqeshi ashtu si ai di të buzagaz gjithmonë, dhe u largua. 
"Pjesa më e çuditëshme është se ajo dukej grua azgane dhe trime," cilësoi menaxheri. 
Pas pak e pyeti punonjësin e vet, "A të dha ndonjë bakshish?" 
"Një pesçe të plotë," u mburr tjetri. 
"Natyrisht, ajo nuk është femër e rrëndomtë, ndaj nuk besoj se do të kemi ndonjë turbullirë," plotësoi menaxheri. 
"Më shpuri rruga përball derës së saj të mbyllur, kur po shkoja për në lavanteri, dhe dëgjova një zë të lartë të hazdisur brenda në dhomë," tha sportelisti. 
"Ishte e vetme?" 
"Gjithmonë, zëri i saj i dalldisur dëgjohej i vetëm." 
"Gjith dynjaja bëjnë kështu," tha menaxheri."Zaten, vetëm pse ti flet me vete nuk do të thotë se je i lajthitur." 
Sportelisti tundi kryet pa thënë kurgjë. Tjetri e pyeti, "A je në gjendje të rikujtosh gjësend çka thoshte?" 
"Jo. përveç shprehjes: 'Nuk është e rëndësishme'." 
Menaxheri dha të kuptohej për mbylljen e muhabetit. Një grimë më vonë pasi shënjoi diçka në regjistër, shtoi në drejtim të tjetrit, "Duhet të jesh vigjëlent, kjo është detyra jonë, për çdo rast." 
Gumëzhinë bubullima, dhe menaxheri e treti vështrimin te qielli përtej dritares ku gjeti mbulesa të dendura reshë. Moti kishte qenë i ftohtë me reshje të kohëpaskohëshme. Ekzaktësisht në ora 1:00 të drekës, gruaja telefonoi prej dhomës Nr.12. 
"A mundet të porosis diçka për të ngrënë?" pyeti ajo. 
"Ne nuk kemi ushqim në hotel, por është një restorant matanë xhadesë, çfarë dëshironi zonjë?" 
"Perime të pjekura me mish pule, plus pilaf me tasqebap, gati nja një kile shishqebab të pjekur, një tas me sallatë orientale, mish qengji të mbështjellë me pite të ngrohta, ëmbëlsira dhe portokalle." 
Megjithëse menaxheri i porositi të gjitha gjellrat që ajo urdhëroi, gati sa nuk luajti nga fiqiri prej sasisë së ushqimeve. Vetëm mishi i pjekur mjaftonte për gjashtë persona."Kjo qenka fiksim jo vetëm me frikën , por edhe me llupësinë," i tha vetes. "Sidoqoftë, do dali gjatë pasdites, e do t'i hedh një sy dhomës." 
Ushqimi mbërriti. Një orë më vonë i zoti i restorantit erdhi të merrte paratë. Menaxheri nuk i rezistoi tundimit t'u hidhte një sy pjatave. Të gjitha ishin të bëra xixë, përveç disa kockave të krruajtura mirë, dhe pakë salcë të mbetur. I shkau truri nga e gjithë kjo skenë, asgjëtjetër përveç kësaj gruaje, mënyrës se si ajo vështronte dhe vepronte, e shtynë në ngasje. Nuk mund të thoshte se ajo s'ishte e bukur, përkundrazi ajo dispononte një forcë tërheqëse jo të zakontë. Ishte diçka e frikshme në raport me 'të, së bashku me gjërat kurioze, madje nënshtruese, që të ngujonin. Mbi të gjitha e kishte parë vetëm një herë, momentin e parë, atë ditëz kur ajo i kishte lënë ndjesinë familiare që vinte së bashku me fytyrën, që mbartte prushin vetiak të kujtimeve të vjetra. 
Drejt tij po vinin një burrë dhe një grua. "A qendron këtu zj. Bahiga al-Dahabi?" pyeti burri. 
Menaxheri pohoi dhe telefonoi që të pyes nëse zonja dëshironte që vizitorët të ngjiteshin lart në dhomë. Dukshëm, njerëzit ishin nga sërë e lartë, të kamur nga pikpamja materiale. Era uturrinte fuqishëm përjashta, duke i bërë shandanët të kërcenin në sallën e pritjes. Menjëherë papritur tetë persona të tjerë ja behën, katër gra dhe katër burra, duke përsëritur të njëjtën pyetje : "A qendron këtu zj. Bahiga al-Dahabi?" 
Përsëri menaxheri telefonoi për lejimin e vizitorëve të rinj. Grupi, me pamje krenare, që ishin të së njëjtës sërë me çiftin e mëparshëm, u ngjitën drejt dhomës Nr.12. Tash bëheshin dhjetë vizitor. Ndoshta farefis prej së njëjtës familje, ose thjesht miq, apo gjindje dhe kushërinj të përzier. E çfardoqoftë të ishte arsyeja, nuk kishte asnjë dyshim që madam Bahiga nuk është një zonjë e rëndomtë. "Si përzgjodhi hotelin tonë xhanëm?" pyeste veten i shqetësuar. 
Zallamahija u shpërnda menjëherë nga kthina e barit, ndërsa kamarjerët e hotelit servirnin si pelivan, gota çaji lart e poshtë, qyshkur menaxheri po mundohej të fiksonte disa nga fytyrat e të porsaardhurve. Por, mendoi me vete se gjëja më e mirë do ishte ta fshinte nga truri, gjithçka në raport me Bahiga al-Dahabin. Të nesërmen ajo do të ishte veç njëra nga ato qindra fytyra të humbura në kujtesën e bërë lëmsh, të hotelit të vogël. 
Bërball tij u fanit një grua rreth të pesëdhjetave, që zotëronte një ekuilibër dhe sjellje të tejskajshme."A qendron këtu zj. Bahiga al-Dahabi?" 
Kur ai iu përgjigj po, ajo i tha, "Ju lutem, a mundet ta njoftoni se doktoresha është këtu." 
Kontaktoi damën në telefon. Një grimë më tej i shtytur nga një arsye urgjente e pyeti të porsaardhurën, "Cili është tamam profesioni juaj doktoreshë?" 
"Gjenekolloge," u përgjegj ajo. 
Vërejti se tjetra nuk ishte prezantuar me emrin e saj por me titullin e profesionit. A po e viziton damën kinse nga aftësia profesionale? Apo mos vall Bahiga al-Dahabi vuan nga ndonjë sëmundje femërore? Ose ndoshta është thjeshtë me barr? Nuk kishte kohë t'i jepte përgjigje të gjitha këtyre pikpyetjeve që e kishin mbështjellë tërësisht, kur një burrë shkurtabiq dhe i shëndoshë, nursëz, u shpërfaq para tij. Duke u prezantuar si Jusuf Qabil, biznesmen ndërtimi, ai sikurse edhe të tjerët pozoi pyetjen tashmë të ripërsëritur, "A qendron këtu zj, Bahiga al-Dahabi?" 
Pasi shushuriti në telefon dhe mori lejen e nevojshme që ndërtuesi të ngjitej lart në dhomën e saj, shpërvoli një buzëqeshje të përhumbur sarkastike. Njëri nga sportelistët u rikthye duke u dridhur nga jashtë, copë-copë nga i ftohti. Errësira, tha i porsahyri, është mbledhur nga të katër anët e qiellit, dhe së shpejti dita do të bëhet natë. Vështroi jashtë dritares. Po mendonte rishtas për gruan e dhomës Nr.12. Misterioze. Femër fatale. Filloi të ndiej se si një rrymë paqendrueshmërie dhe e pavolitshme ishte shpërndarë nëpër hotel qyshkur ajo kishte mbërritur aty. Rrymë që i lejonte ndjesisë së tij të brendëshme, nxitje, të ëndrrave të adoleshencës, madhështinë molisëse të të qenit i pasur, sundimtar mbi botën. 
U trondit nga ëndërrimi obskur kur një zë i papritur pyeti, "A qendron këtu zj. Bahiga al- Dahabi?" 
Një njeri trupmadh i mbështjellë me xhybe të kaftantë, çallmë të lidhur mbi krye, dorën e shtërnguar në dorezën ngjyrë gri të ombrellës. "I thoni se Blind Sajed, Pastruesi i Kufomave, ka mbërritur." 
Gjoksi i menaxherit brofi nga vendi. Kërcëlliti dhëmbët nga tmerri dhe duke nëpërdhëmbur mallkoi burrin dhe gruan bashkë. Por gjithsesi kreu detyrën duke telefonuar. Për të parën herë morri një përgjigje krejt të kundërt nga të gjitha të mëparshmet. 
"Ju lutem, mund të prisni në sallën e pritjes, zotëri," e urdhëroi sipërmarrësin. 
Allah-Allah, për çfarë ka ardhur ky edepsëz këtu? Pse nuk pret përjashta por na sjell tersllëk? Punonte për pesëdhjet vjet në këtë hotel dhe asnjëherë nuk kishte parë diçka të përngjashme me atë që po ndodhte këtë ditë. Ndiente frikë se shiu do fillonte të zbriste poshtë me rrëke e shkulmë dhe do t'i mbante të ngujuar në hotel, kushedi se për sa kohë të ardhurit. Për më tepër që tashmë, midis të tjerëve, ishte edhe sipërmarrësi i Vdekjes ! 
Myshterinj të rinj mbërritën. Ata erdhën të ndarë, sërë-sërë: pronari i dyqanit të mobiljeve të shtrenjta, pronari i supermarketit, pronari i lëngjeve të frutave, pronari i parfumeve dhe asortimenteve kozmetike, zyrtari i lartë i Thesarit të Shtetit, shefi i redaksisë së gazetës më në zë të vendit, biznesmeni i shitjes së peshkut me shumicë, i autorizuari i firmës për mobilimin e shtëpive, këshilltari i një milioneri arab. Nëpërmendi se mos dama do e zhvendoste bashkësinë e krijuar në sallën e pritjes, por çuditërisht ajo i lejoi të gjithë mysafirët të ngjiteshin lart në dhomë, njëri pas tjetrit. Kamrjerët sollën gjithmon e më tepër gota çaji dhe karrige, ndërsa ai, menaxheri i hotelit të vogël, mëdyshej se ku do të gjenin vend për t'u ulur gjithë ky kallaballëk. A e njohin njëri-tjetrin qysh më parë? Dhe çfarë i ka sjellë të gjithë së bashku? Thërriti sportelistin pranë dhe e pyeti se çfarë dinte më tepër për sa po ngjet. 
"Nuk e di, nuk di asgjë zotëri," u përgjigj sportelisti. "Duart zgjaten jashtë derës duke marrë karriget dhe çajin, dhe firojnë përsëri brenda portës pa na dhënë mundësinë të shohim së ç'bëhet brenda dhomës." 
Menaxheri mblodhi supet. Për aq kohë sa askush nuk ankohej, i tha vetvetes, nuk kishte pse ndihesh keq. 
Blind Sajed, Pastruesi i Kufomave, u avit drejt tij. "Dua t'i kujtoj zonjës se jam duke pritur," tha. 
"Ajo premtoi se do ju thërrasë në kohën e duhur, zotëri," i tha menaxheri me një ndjenjë të dukshme mospërfillje. Por tjetri as që lëvizi nga vendi ndaj u detyrua të telefonoj përsëri duke nderur receptorin drejt sipërmarrësit. 
"Madam, ka kaluar orari i faljes në aksham dhe ju e dini se në dimër dita është e shkurtër," foli qortueshëm Sajed. U përkul mbi telefon, duke dëgjuar një grimë, dhe më tej e mbylli aparatin e komunikimit duke u kthyer përsëri në sallën e pritjes. Nga thellësia e shpirtit, menaxheri e nëmi burrin në heshtje. S'kishte dyshim se zonja ishte shkaktarja kryesore që kishte prurë një lugat të tillë në hotel. I mendonte të gjitha këto ndërsa shikimin e kishte ngulur në portën e hyrjes plotë mllef. Disa zonja zbritën poshtë nga dhoma Nr.12. Frika që e kishte zaptuar u duk se u pakësua kur ato u drejtuan drejt portës së jashtëme. "Ja, më në fund disa po ikin dhe të tjerë do largohen më vonë, gjersa nata të bjerë plotësisht besoj do t'jenë bërë firë," e justifikoi vetveten. Shqetësohej sepse vet pozicioni dhe përgjegjësia e tij mund ta shtynin në konfrontim me 'ta, dhe gjindja i përkisnte një klase të fuqishme. Shqetësimi dyfishohej me erën që fërshëllente dhunshëm jashtporte dhe ndjenjën e pikëllueshme që kishte mbuluar rrugët. Përtej këtij pikëllimi të pandalshëm ku zemra e tij hovte prej gjoksi, ai vërejti mu në portën e hotelit, një grup burrash e grash të veshur me mushamatë e shiut. 
"Për tek madam Bahiga al-Dahabi?" pyeti duke i çuditur të porsaardhurit. 
Njëri syresh duke qeshur tha, "Po. I thoni zonjës ju lutem, se delegatët e Organizatës Trashëgimtarët e Rilindjes kanë mbërritur." 
Kështu që telefonoi dhe pasi ajo e dha pëlqimin e saj, shtoi ngulmueshëm, "Janë dhjetë persona zonjë e nderuar, dhe salla e pritjes këtu poshtë është në dispozicionin tuaj në rast nevoje." 
"Nuk është e nevojshme, ka vend të mjaftueshëm në dhomë," kundërshtoi ajo. 
Ndërsa delegatët u ngjitën, menaxheri tundi kokën gjith konfuzion. Herët a vonë do të kemi sherr, mendoi. Si të nxitej prej zallamahisë së kallaballëkut jo të zakontë në dhomën Nr.12, furria e furtunës ishte gati në shpërthim përjashta. I rikthyer në sallën e pritjes, rroku me një vështrim Blind Sajedin - Pastruesin e Kufomave - duke u zvaritur drejt tij. Goditi me nyjen e gishtit tundueshëm sportelin dhe drejtoi aparatin e telefonit nga tjetri përpara se ky të fliste. Menaxheri dëgjoi ankimet e tij drejt gruas fatale. Më tej sipërmarësi shtoi si për justifikim drejt tij, "Të presësh pa bërë asgjë është me të vërtetë e mërzitshme." 
Menaxheri u tërbua dhe u bë gati ta shante kur dama telefonoi në moment, duke kërkuar që ta lidhnin në telefon me restorantin përkarshi. Biseda e saj zgjati disa minuta. A do të qendrojnë në dhomë gjer për darkë, peshoi situatën, edhe në qoftë se po, ku do të darkojnë? Sa do të donte t'i hidhte një sy dhomës. Duhet të ishte një skenë jashtë çdo imagjinate, një dalldi e vërtetë. 
Rrëketë vazhdonin përjashta pa asnjë ngurim për t'u ndalur. Një grup profesorësh të Univeristetit dhe Klerikë të lartë, hynë duke diskutuar ethshëm, aq sa thjesht nuk bëzajti, por i lejoi të shkojnë direkt lartë. Situata ishte shndëruar në makth kur një i panjohur u fut pa pyetur, pa u ndaluar tek sporteli. Menaxheri thirri me zë të lartë për ta ndalur shkelësin e rregullores por ky edepsëzi u ngjit me vrap pa kthyer xhevap. Atëherë drejtuesi i hotelit urdhëroi muhaxhirët t'i qepeshin pas të paudhit, por këta nuk e aritën sepse me të mbëritur përball dhomës Nr.12, ky u zhduk pas porte si t'a kishte përpirë diçka e vrullshme. U ndie totalisht i vetëm, kishte humbur kontrollin rrënjësor mbi hotelin. Po bëhej gati të mblidhte kokë për kokë sportelistë dhe punonjës, kur një burrë u shfaq, ndihma e paevitueshme e të cilit ishte e pazëvendësueshme. Shkëmbyen përshëndetje nën shtërngime duarsh kur menaxheri i tha, "Ju keni ardhur tamam në kohën e duhur, i nderuar z.Inspektor." 
"Tregomë regjistrin," tha oficeri qetësisht. 
"Gjëra të çuditëshme po ndodhin këtu," llomotiti tjetri. 
Ndërsa inspektori, oficer-sigurimi, qëmtoi emrat në regjistër, dhe skicoi në bllok, menaxheri ndërhyri përsëri, "Me sa po shoh ju keni ardhur dhe jeni i interesuar për dhomën Nr.12, zotëri? Allah-Allah, rrebelim i madh, hata e vërtetë po ndodh atje." 
"Gjithçka që gjendet në natyrë duhet të jetë e natyrshme," tha inspektori i ç'përqendruar, ndërsa duke folur u largua nga sporteli, "Po qe se ndokush më kërkon në telefon, do të jem në dhomën Nr.12." 
Sikur i ra dahmllaja. Një grimë kishte besuar se syri dhe veshi i Qeverisë e dinte se ç'po ndodhte në hotel. Rikujtoi se duhej të rimblidhte muhaxhirët kur përsëri shikimi i kapi Blind Sajedin që avitej drejt tij. E humbi durimin dhe nervat, duke brritur, "Zonja të tha se duhet të presësh gjer sa ajo vetë të të ftojë lartë!" 
Tjetri u ngërdhesh qortueshëm nën servilizmin e zakonshëm ndërsa ndërhyri, "Dakortë, por po pres që prej një kohe të gjatë..." 
"Ju lutem prisni pabëzajtur. Mos haroni se jeni në hotel dhe jo në bahçen tuaj zotëri!" turfulloi. 
Tjetri u tërhoq në dukje i qetë, ndërsa menaxheri thirri sportelistin. "Si po venë gjërat në dhomën Nr.12?" 
" Nuk e di, por zallamahi e madhe është duke u bërë." 
"Si nuk shtrydhen brenda?! Duhet të jenë në prehërin e njëritjetrit tashmë!" tha i matufepsur. 
"Aq sa di ti - di edhe unë." u përgjigj sportelisti. "Sidoqoftë oficeri i sigurimit është atje brenda." 
Menaxheri shkoi përsëri pranë dritares dhe vërejti se si nata peshonte rëndë-rëndë në boshllëk. Drita po fikej plotësisht jashtë mureve të hotelit, me derdhje raskapitëse ndriçimi drejt e prej atmosferës së lagësht të bymyer nga era zhurmonjëse që ulërrinte përjasht. Një batalion i vërtetë kamarjerësh erdhën nga restoranti përkarshi, duke mbajtur takëme të mbushura me të gjitha llojet e gjellëve, dhe mpirja e mendjes së tij u rrit edhe më tepër. Dhoma ka vetëm një të vetme tavolinë buke, ku do t'i shtrojnë gjithë këto pjata? Si do t'i hanë gjithë këto ushqime xhanëm? Njëri nga sportelistët i tha se dyert e dhomës tash nuk mund të hapeshin dot, dhe ushqimi po hynte veçse nga dritarja e vogël e ajrimit. Zallamahia dhe sikleti i dhomës po pikëllonte krejt hotelin, e gjithë shfaqja ishte thjesht e pabesueshme. 
Pas gjysëm ore, njëri nga sportelistët konfirmoi se njerëzit që ndodheshin në dhomën Nr.12 ishin bërë hazër në të pirë. 
"Por nuk vura re asnjë shishe të ngjitej lartë!" u shkaratis menaxheri. 
"Ndoshta i kanë fshehur nëpër xhepa," hamendi sportelisti. "Janë duke kënduar, bërrasin dhe duartrokasin, burra dhe gra, si haramsëzër të bërë xurxull." 
"Po inspektori?" 
"E dëgjova edhe zërin e tij teksa këndonte,'Dyhnjaja është veç duhman dhe raki' " tha sportelisti. 
Bubullima u ndien përjashta ndërsa menaxheri i tha vetvetes, "Mundet të jem duke ëndërruar, ose thjesht po çmendem." Në zgripcë të mendimeve një grup i porsaardhur u afrua. Nga fytyrat dhe veshjet dukej qashtër se i përkisnin një sëre të ulët shoqerore, dukeshin fakir-fukarenj. Pyetën nën formulën e njohur të pashmangshme, "A qendron këtu zj. Bahiga al- Dahabi?" 
Dëshpërimisht buzëqeshi dhe kontaktoi me telefon gruan fatale. Ajo ju lut t'i mbante të porsaardhurit në sallën e pritjes dhe t'u shërbente për të pirë gjithashtu. Pamja e sallonit tashmë po e pikëllonte edhe më tepër. "Ky hotel nuk është më, hotel. Unë nuk jam më, menaxher i tij. Kjo ditë nuk është më, ditë. Lunatizmi po zgërdhihet me ne, në trajtat e rakisë, duhmanit të cigareve dhe mishit të pjekur!" 
Shiu filloi të zbresë litar-litar i shoqeruar me shkrepëtima rrufeshë që zbrisnin nga qielli. Asfalti i hyrjes së hotelit po ndriçohej zbehtë veç nëpërmjet llampave të ndezura brenda tij. Sportelisti u qa, "Veç një Zot mund të na shpëtojë!", ndërsa të gjithë të porsaardhurit u strehuan në hajat. Kutitë elektrike majë shtyllave në xhade filluan të shpërthejnë nën trysninë e shiut që njëkohësisht godiste xhamat e dritareve papushim. Menaxheri i ngujuar pas shulit të portës kryesore i kishte ngulur sytë drejt e mbi qiellin e errët. Gradualisht poshtë mbi rrugën e përbaltur ishte krijuar një rrymë e cila merrte me vete rrëmbimthi gurrlecë dhe llucë. Rrebeshi vinte nga lartë duke shkaktuar valë të tërbura mbi tokën fatkeqe. "Nuk kemi parë hata të tillë të paktën përgjatë një breznie të tërë," dëshmoi ai. 
Duke kërkuar pas në të shkuarën e tij, mu përpara syve i'u shfaq, një përmbytje e tillë nga koha e fëmijërisë. Kujtonte se si atëherë përmbytja kishte bllokuar transportin, fundosur rrugët, shkapërderdhur banesat, dhe shkalafitur tavanet. Menjëherë u pozicionua në sportel duke qartësuar të gjitha ndodhitë e mbajtura shënim, pa harruar të jap urdhra dhe orientime për t'i bërë shqisat katër, e sidomos për të mbajtur nën kontroll absolut të gjitha dhomat dhe çatinë. Në survejim e sipër të krejt situatës pyeti të parin punonjës që i'u shfaq atypari, "Më thuaj shpejt të rejat nga dhoma Nr.12 ?" 
"E qeshura dhe kënga nuk ka asnjë shenjë mbarimi zotni," tha tjetri duke mbledhur buzët, "Janë hazdisur fare, akoma më keq!" 
Blind Sajed i'u largua sallës së pritjes dhe u drejtua drejt derës së jashtme. 
"Zbythu pas tek vëndi yt!" brriti menaxheri. 
Sipërmarësi tentoi të kapte dorezën e derës kur tjetri i turfulloi përsëri akoma më me tërbim, "Nuk do të paralajmëroj më, more vesh. Kthehu pas!" 
Rrufetë shpërthenin si bomba dhe shiu përplasej si breshëri mbi parvaze dhe trotuare. Menaxheri përllogariti se hoteli i vjetër ishte ndërtuar pa betonime të përforcuara dhe nata paralajmëronte për dëme të mëtejshme. Një sportelist i tha, "Kemi ankesa nga dymbëdhjeta për rrjedhje nga tavani, dhe uji është duke e përmbytur dhomën." 
"D.m.th. ndaluan nga hajengu?" pyeti i irrituar, "Atëherë yrysh, hajde le ta lëshojnë dhomën!" 
"Nuk munden!" kundërshtoi sportelisti. Por menaxheri vendosmërisht vazhdoi : 
"Djema, dhomat po përmbyten, ndaj mobilizoni krejt personelin të mbyllim vrimat nga ku rrjedh uji, dhe të përforcojmë pritat me thasë prej rëre!" 
"Po dhoma Nr.12 ?" u dëgjuan zërat e punonjësve "Ata janë ngjeshur brenda saj. Nuk mundet të bëjnë xhap përjashta sepse mulla e tyre është fryrë së tepërmi aq sa nuk mund të hapin derën!" 
Erë kozmike ndëshkoi natën përjashta, brenda ngrica kishte ozurpuar hotelin, ndërsa punonjësit gulçonin me thasë rëre ndër duar duke u përpjekur të ndalnin pushtimin e shiut që po depërtonte brenda mureve. Në këtë moment mbi të gjitha ndodhi gjëja më e veçantë : fakir-fukarenjtë që ishin duke pritur në sallën e pritjes vrapuan të ndihmojnë në përpjekjen e mundimshme të sapo krijuar. Menaxheri shikonte i mallëngjyer dhe krenar gjithë këtë skenë në të cilën vetëm Blind Sajed, Pastruesi i Kufomave, nuk mori pjesë. Pak më vonë sportelisti raportoi përpara tij : "Të varfrit po bëjnë gjithçka është e mundur për ta parandaluar fatkeqsinë," foli ai gjith krenari, "Por përsa i përket dhomës Nr.12, ata vazhdojnë të jenë në kushte shumë të vështira të cilat po keqësohen gjithmonë e më tepër, imzot." 
Përsa tha më sipër tjetri, bëri që krejt qënien e menaxherit ta përshkoi ndjenja e grevistit, njeriut që në shenjë proteste abandonon gjithçka qëllimisht. Nga një njeri i përmbajtur gjer në ato momente ai u kthye në një të revoltuar. Neveria që kishte kapluar trupin, mishin, gjakun, nervat dhe shpirtin e tij, në finale dorëzoi edhe rreckat e fundit të urtësisë nënshtruese. 
"Dëgjo," brriti me zë të lartë, "Dëgjomë më vëmendje se ç'po të them..." Sportelisti zgurdulli sytë i shokuar, ndërsa menaxheri me zërin e ngritur, dha i vetsigurt vendimin e tij final: "Harroooje. Harroje dhomën Nr.12 dhe të gjithë dynjanë brenda saj!" 
"Imzot, atje burrat po thërrasin dhe gratë po qajnë!" 
Duke ulërritur si një bishë e blagosur menaxheri urdhëroi : "Përqendrohuni mbi çatinë e sallës së pritjes, merrni vesh(!) apo jo, përsa i përket dhomës Nr.12, harrojeni, lëreni ashtu si është, me gjithçka dhe gjithsecilin që mbart brenda!" 
Sportelisti thjesht nguroi për momentin, por zëri shkumbëzues i tjetrit në vijueshmëri e shkundi nga vendi, "Vëri vath në vesh të gjitha sa po të them, nguli në tru pa t'u dridhur gjunjët! Kupton?!" 
Nga dritarja e sallonit menaxherit i'u shpërfaq stuhia që po thyej në zemër të territ, duke shpëlarë kalimthi çdo moment në ikje. Ndjeu se pesha e barrës po i lehtësohej thellë në shpirt, ndërsa vetbesimi po i rikthehej së bashku me kthielltësinë e mendjes. 

Shqipëroi : Flurans Ilia

----------


## flurans ilia

*Çerdhja*  
_(tregim)_ 


-Babë. 
-Po. 
-Unë dhe shoqja ime Nadia rrimë gjithnjë bashkë. 
-Dihet, dashuri, sepse është shoqja jote. 
-Në klasë, gjatë pushimit, kur hamë diçka 
-Shumë mirë, je fëmijë i mirë dhe e mençur. 
-Por në leksionet për fenë unë jam në një klasë ajo në një tjetër. 
Pa të amën, vuri re që po qeshte ndërsa qëndiste një shall e tha, duke qeshur edhe ai: 
-Po. Por vetëm në klasat për fenë 
-Babë, po pse? 
-Sepse ti je myslimane e ajo kristiane. 
-E pse babë? 
-Je ende shumë e vogël, më vonë do e kuptosh 
-Jo, jam e madhe. 
-Jo, shpirt, je e vogël. 
-E pse jam myslimane? 
Duhej të ishte i kuptueshëm dhe i butë: nuk duhet të ndjekësh këshillat e pedagogjisë moderne në vështirësinë e parë. 
Iu përgjigj: 
-Sepse baba është mysliman, nana është myslimane 
-Po Nadia? 
-Baba i saj është kristian dhe po ashtu dhe nana e saj. 
-Po pse baba i saj mban temjanin? 
-Jo temjani ska të bëjë. Sepse edhe gjyshi i saj ishte kristian. 
Vazhdoi me zinxhirin e pasardhësve deri në mërzitje. 
U përpoq të ndryshonte argument por vajza e pyeti: 
-E cila është më e mirë? 
Përpara se të përgjigjej mbeti një moment. 
-Që të dy. 
-Po unë dua të di se cila është më e mirë. 
-Po pra që të dyja janë të mira. 
-Po pse nuk bëhem kristiane për të ndjenjur gjithmonë me Nadian? 
-Jo, shpirt, më mirë jo. Ti duhesh të jesh si baba e si nana. 
-Po pse? 
Sinqerisht që pedagogjia moderne është tiranike. 
-Pse nuk pret për të qenë pak më e madhe? 
-Jo, tani. 
-Mirë, themi se është një problem shijesh. Asaj i pëlqen më shumë njëra ndërsa ti preferon tjetrën. Ti je myslimane dhe ajo ka shije të ndryshme. Për këtë duhet të vazhdosh të jesh myslimane. 
-Po Nadia ska shije të mira? 
Duke u kacavjerrur mbi pasqyra pa mëshirë u hodh në grykën e një shisheje. 
-Për shijet ska gjë të shkruar. E vetmja gjë e rëndësishme është të vazhdosh të jesh si baba e si nana. 
Ai bëri një hap prapa. 
-Që të dyja fetë janë të mira: Islamizmi dhe kristianizmi adhurojnë prapëseprapë Zotin. 
-E pse duhet që unë ta adhuroj në një shtëpi e ajo në një tjetër? 
-Sepse ajo e adhuron në një mënyrë e ti në një mënyrë tjetër. 
-E ku është ndryshimi, babë? 
-Do ta studiosh vitin tjetër të shkollës edhe në një tjetër. Për momentin mjaftohu me kaq që kristianizmi dhe islamizmi adhurojnë Zotin. 
-E kush është Zoti babë? 
U ndal, reflektoi një moment dhe e pyeti me kujdesin më të madh: 
-Çfarë të ka thënë gjyshja? 
-Ajo na tremb e na thotë të lutemi, por nuk di ta bëj. 
Ai mendoi dhe një buzëqeshje e pasigurtë iu pa. Tha: 
-Është krijuesi i botës. 
-I së gjithës? 
-I së gjithës. 
-Çfarë do të thotë Krijues babë? 
-Do të thotë që ka bërë gjithçka. 
-Si, babë? 
-Me fuqinë më të madhe. 
-E ku jeton? 
-Në të gjithë botën. 
-E përpara botës? 
-Atje lart. 
-Në qiell? 
-Po. 
-Dua ta shoh. 
-Nuk mundesh. 
-As në televizor? 
-Jo. 
-E askush nuk e ka parë? 
-Askush. 
-E ku e di ti se ai është atje? 
-Sepse është. 
-Po kush e gjeti që është atje lart? 
-Profetët. 
-Po, si zoti ynë Muhameti. 
-Po si, babë? 
-Nga një dhunti e veçantë. 
-I kishte sytë tepër të mëdhenj? 
-Po. 
-E pse, babë? 
-Sepse Zoti ashtu e krijoi. 
-E pse babë? 
U përgjigj duke u përpjekur që të mos e humbiste durimin: 
-Sepse mund të bëjë atë çka do. 
-E si më ke thënë se është? 
-Shumë i madh, shumë i fortë dhe mundet për gjithçka. 
-Si ti, babë? 
U përgjigj duke fshehur buzëqeshjen. 
-Nuk ka krahasim. 
-E pse jeton atje lart? 
-Sepse nuk e nxë dot toka, sepse atje sheh gjithçka. 
U shpërnqendrua një moment por me pas gjeti vëmendjen: 
-Po Nadia më ka thënë se ai ka jetuar në tokë. 
-Nuk është ashtu, ai sheh gjithçka si të jetonte në të gjitha vendet në të njëjtën kohë. 
-E më ka thënë se njerëzit e kanë vrarë. 
-Mirë, shpirt, e besuan se e vranë, por ai ishte gjallë. 
-Edhe gjyshi i tij është gjallë. 
-Jo, gjyshi i ka vdekur. 
-E vranë edhe atë? 
-Jo, vdiq. 
-Si? 
-U sëmur e më pas vdiq. 
-Atëherë edhe motra ime do të vdesë? 
Rudhi ballin e u përgjigj duke çmuar hallin e së shoqes. 
-Në asnjë mënyrë. Ajo do të shërohet, nëse do zoti. 
-Po pse, atëherë, vdiq gjyshi i tij. 
-Sepse kur u sëmur ishte i rritur. 
-Po ti je sëmurur e nuk ke vdekur. 
E ama e pa me sy të shqyer e mënjëherë e kthente shikimin e frikësuar sa tek njëri tek tjetri. 
Ai tha: 
-Vdesim kur Zoti vendos. 
-Pse Zoti vendos se kur duhet të vdesim? 
-Se është i lirë të bëjë çtë dojë. 
-Është e bukur rë vdesësh? 
-Po çthua, shpirt! 
-Pse Zoti do një gjë kur nuk është e bukur? 
-Gjithçka çfarë do Zoti për ne është e mirë. 
-Po tani sapo the se nuk ishte. 
-U gabova, shpirt. 
-Po pse nana u mërzit kur të pyeta pse ti nuk kishe vdekur? 
-Se nuk është dëshira e Zotit që unë të vdes. 
-Pse, babë? 
-Se ai na vendosi këtu e po ai do na marrë. 
-E pse, babë? 
-Se bëjmë gjëra të mira këtu përpara se të ikim. 
-Pse nuk rrimë përgjithmonë? 
-Se po të rrinim nuk do të kishte vend për të gjithë në tokë. 
-E lëmë gjërat e mira. 
-Po, por për gjëra më të mira. 
-Ku janë? 
-Atje? 
-Me Zotin? 
-Po. 
-E i shohim? 
-Po. 
-E kjo është e bukur? 
-Sigurisht! 
-Atëherë shkojmë! 
-Por ende nuk kemi bërë gjërat e mira. 
-Gjyshi i ka bërë? 
-Po. 
-Çfarë gjërash? 
-Ka ndërtuar një shtëpi, kultivuar koshptin 
-Po çfarë ka bërë kushëriri Toto? 
Për një moment u zymtua. 
I hodhi një shikim vjedhurazi e të hutuar së amës e iu përgjigj: 
-Edhe ai kishte ndërtuar shtëpi, edhe pse të vogël, para se të ikte. 
-Por Lulu, komshia, më bezdis, e kur nuk bën gjëra të mira. 
-Sepse ai nuk ka lindur normal. 
-Kur do të vdesë? 
-Kur të dojë Zoti. 
-Edhe pse nuk ka bërë gjëra të mira? 
-Të gjithë duhet të vdesim  ata që kanë bërë gjëra të mira shkojnë me Zotin ata që kanë bërë gjëra të këqija shkojnë në ferr. 
Psherëtiu dhe heshti. I ati u ndje tepër i lehtësuar. Nuk dinte nëse kishte bërë mira apo se kishte gabuar. 
Ai lum pyetjesh kishte rinxjerrë pyetje që ishin thellë brenda tij, por krijesa e palodhshme filloi: 
-Dua të qëndroj gjithmonë me Nadian. 
I ati e pa në mënyrë pyetëse e ajo shtoi: 
-Edhe në leksionet e fesë! 
Qeshi, edhe e ama, e më pas tha duke hapur gojën: 
-Kurrë nuk kam menduar që do ishte e mundur të diskutojë në një nivel të tillë këto proleme. 
Tha e shoqja: 
-Do të vijë ditë kur vajza do rritet e ti mund tia shpjegosh logjikisht të vërtetën. 
Ai u kthye për të parë nëse ato fjalë ishin të sinqerta apo ironike dhe e pa të përqendruar tek e qëndisura. 

*Përktheu: Gilmana Bushati*

----------


## flurans ilia

*NJE DHIMBJE NE OREN E VDEKJES

Nga fjala përpara AKADEMISE SUEDEZE

NAGUIB MAHFOUZ - NOBEL FITUES*

Zonja dhe Zotërinj 
Dua të falenderoj Akademinë Suedeze, komitetin e saj për vlerësimin që i kanë bërë përpjekjeve të mia të zgjatura dhe të vazhdueshme dhe dua tju lutem që të dëgjoni me durim fjalimin, aq më tepër që ai është në një gjuhë të panjohur për ju. Ai është megjithatë fituesi i vërtetë i Çmimit. Prandaj lërëni që melodia e tij dallgëzohet për herë të parë në oazin tuaj të kulturës dhe qytetërimit. Kam shumë shpresa që kjo nuk do të jetë hera e fundit dhe shpresoj që shkrimtarët e kombit tim të kenë kënaqësinë që të ulen me meritë të plotë mes shkrimtarëve tuaj ndërkombëtarë që shpërndajnë aromën e gëzimit në këtë botë plot me hidhërime. Një gazetare e huaj më tha në Kajro që në momentin kur emri im ishte shqiptuar për Çmimin ra heshtja dhe shumë pyetën se kush isha. Më lejoni pra që të prezantohem në mënyrën më objektive dhe njerëzore të mundshme. Jam bir i dy qytetërimeve që, në një moment të historisë, u bashkuan në një martesë të lumtur. I pari prej tyre, që daton 7000 vjet, është qytetërimi i Faraonëve, i dyti, që daton 1000 vjet, është qytetërimi islamik. Ndoshta nuk është nevoja tju prezantoj asnjërin prej tyre, meqenëse jeni elita e kulturës. Por ska asgjë të keqe në një kujtim, në situatën tonë të njohjes e të vëllazërimit. 
Nuk do flas për pushtimet e qytetërimeve të Faraonëve as për lindjen e perandorive. Falë Zotit, kjo është bërë një kujtim bajat që vë në siklet ndërgjegjen moderne. As nuk do të flas për zbulimin e ekzistencës së Zotit e të hyrjes së tij në agimin e qytetimit njerëzor. Është histori e gjatë dhe askush prej jush nuk është se nuk e njeh historinë e mbretit-profet Akhenaton. Nuk do flas për sukseset e këtij qytetërimi në arte e në letërsi e për mrekullitë e njohura: Piramidat, Sfinksin dhe Karamakun, që nga momenti se kush nuk ka pasur fat që të shohë këto monumente ka lexuar për ta dhe ka imagjinuar format e tyre. 
Më lejoni pra që tju njoh me qytetërimin e Faraonëve me atë që duket histori e kohës në të cilën rrethanat e mia personale më kanë paracaktuar të bëhem një rrëfimtar. Dëgjoni pra këto episod historik: papirueset e lashta theksojnë se faraoni ishte vënë në dijeni të një marrëdhënieje të dënueshme mes disa grave të haremit dhe burrave të oborrit. Pritej që ti ekzekutonte, sipas shpirtit të kohës. Përkundrazi, ai thirri pranë tij burra të zgjedhur të ligjit të cilëve u kërkoi që të hetonin rreth asaj që ai kishte zbuluar. Ai u tha atyre që donte të Vërtetën që të jepte një vendim me Drejtësi. 
Kjo mënyrë e të sjellurit është, sipas meje, respekti më i madh i themelimit të një perandoria apo të ndërtimit të Piramidave. Thotë më shumë mbi superioritetin e atij qytetërimi sesa çdo pasuri apo shkëlqim. Tani ai qytetërim sështë më  është vetëm një histori e së shkuarës. Një ditë do të zhduket edhe Piramida e madhe. Por e Vërteta dhe Drejtësia do të mbeten derisa Njerëzimi do të ketë mendjen dhe një ndërgjegje të gjallë. 
Përsa i përket qytetërimit Islamik nuk do të flas për thirrjen e tij për të vendosur një bashkim mes gjithë Njerëzimit nën mbrojtjen e Krijuesit, bazuar mbi lirinë, barazinë dhe faljen. As nuk do të flas për madhështinë e profetit të tij, meqenëse mes mendimtarëve tuaj ka nga ata që e vlerësojnë si njeriun më të madh të historisë. As nuk do të flas për pushtimet që bënë që të ndërtohen mijëra minare që i tërheqin tek kulti, përkushtimit dhe së mirës përmes vendeve të boshatisura që shkojnë përreth Indisë e Kinës deri në kufi me Francën. Nuk do të flas as për vëllazërimin mes feve dhe racave që ai e arriti me moton e tij për të pasur një shpirt tolerant, i panjohur për Njerëzimit si më parë ashtu dhe tani. 
Do ta paraqes këtë qytetërim në një situatë dramatike duke cituar shkrutimisht një prej pjesëve të tij më të njohura: në një betejë triumfuese kundër Bizantit të burgosurit e luftës u dorëzuan në shkëmbim një numri të madh librash të trashëgimisë filozofike, mjekësore e matamikore të Greqisë së lashtë. Kjo është një dëshmi e vlerës së shpirtit njerëzor në kërkesën e tij për njohje, edhe pse ai që kërkon është një besimtar i Zotit e kush ofron është frut i një qytetërimi pagan. 
Ishte fati im, zonja e zotërinj, që u linda në gjirin e këtyre qytetërimeve, të pi tamlin e tyre e të ushqehem me letërsinë e artin e tyre. Më pas pi nektarin e kulturës tuaj të pasur dhe magjepëse. Nga frymëzimi i gjithë kësaj,- dhe nga shqetësimet e mia, fjalët burojnë nga unë. Këto fjalë patën fatin që të meritojnë vlerësimin e Akademisë tuaj të nderuar që ka kurorëzuar përpjekjen time me Çmimin Nobel. Faleminderit në emrin tim dhe në emër të ndërtuesve të mëdhenj e të vdekur që thelemuan dy qytetërimet. 
Zonja e zotërinj, ju mund të pyesni veten: ky njeri i ardhur nga Bota e Tretë ku e gjen paqen mendore për të shkruar histori Keni plotësisht të drejtë. Vij nga një botë që vuan nën mal me borxhe pagimi i të cilëve e vë përballë vdekjes dhe urisë ose shumë afër tyre. Shumë nga banorët e tij vdesin në Azi për shkak të përmbytjeve të tjerë vdesin në Afrikë për shkak të urisë. Në Afrikë të Jugut miliona njerëz u shkatërruan me mohimin e me privimin e të gjitha të drejtave njerëzore në epokën e të drejtave të njeriut, sikur të mos numëroheshin si qënie njerëzore. Në Uest Bank dhe në Gaza ka njerëz dëbohen pa marrë parasysh faktin që jetojnë në tokën e tyre; në tokën e baballarëve të tyre, të gjyshërve e të stërgjyshërve. Janë rebeluar për të kërkuar të drejtën e parë të garantuar nga Njeriu primitiv; pra, që duhet të kenë vendin e tyre i njohur nga ata e vetë dhe nga të tjerët. Për këtë kurajon dhe veprimet e tyre fisnike, burra, gra, të rinj dhe fëmijë u paguan me thyerjen e kockave, me plumba, shkatërrimin e shtëpive dhe tortura në burgje dhe kampe. Rreth tyre 150 milionë arabë ndiqnin atë që po ndodhte me zemërim dhe dhimbje. Kjo e kërcënon zonën me shkatërrim nëse nuk shpëtohet nga urtësia e atyre që duan një paqe të drejtë dhe të plotë. 
Po, si ka mundur njeriu që vjen nga Bota e Tretë që të gjejë paqen mendore për të shkruar histori? Për fat të mirë, arti është bujar dhe gjithëpërfshirës. Në të njëjtën mënyrë në të cilën jeton në njerëzit e lumtur e që nuk i braktis të dëshpëruarit. I ofron që të dyve mjetet e duhura për të shprehur atë që lartohet në zemër. Në këtë moment vendimtar të historisë së qytetërimit e pakonceptueshme dhe e papranueshme që vajtimet e Njerëzimit të fiken në boshllëk. Nuk ka dyshim që Njerezimi ka ndryshuar epokë dhe epoka jonë sjell me vete parashikimet e ujive mes Superfuqive. Mendja njerëzore tash merr përsipër misionin për të zhdukur të gjithë shkaqet e shkatërrimit dhe të asgjesimit. Ashtu si shkencëtarët përpiqen për të pastruar mjedisin nga ndotja industriale, edhe intelektualët duhet të përpiqen të pastrojnë njerëzimin nga ndotja morale. Është e drejta dhe detyra jonë tu kërkojmë udhëheqësve të mëdhenj, vendeve të qytetërimit dhe ekonomistëve të tyre që të bëjnë hapin e madh që do i sjellë në qendër të epokës. 
Të tjerët ishin konsideruar kundërshtarë, apo subjekte për tu shfrytëzuar. Nuk kishte respekt për asnjë vlerë jashtë të të ashtuquajturës epërsi dhe lavdisë personale. Për këtë motiv humbën shumë mësime morale, ideale dhe vlerash; shumë mjete të pamoralshme janë justifikuar; shumë shpirtëra u kalbën. Gënjeshtra, mashtrime, tradhëti, mizori mbretëruan si shenja zgjuarsie dhe prova madhështie. Sot, universaliteti i kësaj mënyre e të të parit të gjërave duhet të ndryshohet në rrënjë. Sot madhështia e një udhëheqësi qytetar duhet të matet nga universaliteti i vizionit të tij e nga ndjenja e tij e përgjegjësisë drejt njerëzimit. Bota e zhvilluar dhe Bota e tretë janë një familje. Çdo qënie njerëzore është përgjegjëse për të sipas njohjes dhe urtësisë së qytetërimit të saj. Nuk do ti tejkaloj kufitë e detyrës sime nëse e them këtë në emër të Botës së Tretë: Mos jini spektatorë të mizorive toba. Përsa i përket kësaj duhet të ndërmerrni rolin që hyn në statusin tuaj. Nga pozicioni i epërsisë ju jeni përgjegjës për çdo udhëzim të gabuar për kafshët apo bimët, për të mos folur të Njeriun, në katër cepat e botës. Jemi plot me fjalë. Tani është koha për të vepruar. Është koha për të mbyllur epokën e kusarëve dhe e fajdexhinjve. Jemi në epokën e udhëheqësve përgjegjës për gjithë botën. Shpëtoni njerëzit e skllavëruar në Afrikën Meridionale! Shpëtoni të uriturit në Afrikë! Shpëtoni palestinezët nga plumbat dhe torturat! E për ma tepër, shpëtoni izraelianët nga përdhosja e trashëgimisë së tyre të madhe shpirtërore! Shpëtoni atë që ka borxhe nga ligjet e rrepta të ekonomisë! Tërhiqni vëmendjen e tyre për faktin që përgjegjësia e tyre ndaj Njerëzimit duhet ti paraprijë punës së tyre në ligje të një shkence që Koha ndoshta e ka kaluar. 
Zonja dhe Zotërinj, 
megjithë këtë që ndodh në botë unë jam optimist deri në fund. Nuk them me Kantin që Zoti do jetë fitimtar në botën tjetër. Zoti është fitimtar çdo ditë. Edhe mundet që e Keqja është më e dobët nga sa ne imagjinojmë. Përpara nesh është një provë e pashlyeshme: nëse nuk do të ishte që fitorja të qe gjithnjë në anën e Zotit, hordhitë e qënieve njerëzore nuk do të ishin në gjendje, përballë bishave dhe insekteve, shkatërrimeve natyrore, frikës dhe egoizimit, të rriteshin e të shumëzoheshin. Nuk do të ishin në gjendje për të formuar një komb, të dallohen në krijimtari e zbulime, për të pushtuar hapësirën dhe të deklarojnë të Drejtat e Njeriut. E vërteta është që e Keqja është një korruptuese e fuqishme dhe e dhunshme dhe që Njeriu kujton më shumë atë që dhemb se sa atë që gëzon. Poeti ynë i madh Abul-Alaa Al-Maari ishte në anën e drejtë kur thoshte: 
*Një dhimbje në orën e vdekjes 
vlen më shumë se njëqind orë gëzimi 
në orën e lindjes.* 
I përsëris falenderimet e mia dhe ju kërkoj të falur.

----------


## flurans ilia

NAGUIB MAHFOUZ (1911 - 2006)

_P.S. Pak kohë më parë sapo kisha përkthyer tregimin Dhoma nr.12 nga shkrimtari egjyptian, ndërsa këto momente, kalendari i artit literal sapo shënon lamtumirën përfundimtare prej tij..._

----------

